# red crown lye



## a4patch (Oct 7, 2009)

My last batch of Boyer lye said Red Crown High Test Lye. I do not remember it saying this before. Does all Red Crown say this?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

Mine does.


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Mine does too.


----------

